# Question for iPad Wedding Photo Albums App?



## stkim1 (Aug 27, 2012)

hi, 

I think that this section suits best to ask this type of question.

I am a programmer and a total amateur photographer. I do a lot of commissioned work for Apples device to make my living, and take shots of my dog from time to time.

It was last April when a buddy of mine got married and I was looking for giving him something memorable. I am not a big fan of picking up an item from wishlist so I tried to pull out something cool instead on the iPad his wife had. 

 Basically, I grabbed their wedding photos and put them in an iPad app. I really liked how Flipboard worked, so I just duplicated its flipping mechanism, and added some other slideshow effects on their wedding photos. I of course threw music in the background. I think it was like Ave Maria or something like that.

When they met me at a coffee place, I downloaded the app to her iPad and showed it off. They saw one of their wedding shot as an icon, and watched all the photos in slideshow with music. Then they just jumped on it and played a couple more times. I told them I could send the app to few other people if they liked me to. 

Well, after that, my buddy told me he would forgive me for not bringing anything to his marriage. He thought I was checking out with my big food stamp at his marriage. 

What I want to ask is if there is any possibility that I can make an album app for wedding photographers. I just want to ask you folks if this is a feasible idea or not.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

I think photobucket and others already have an ipad app that allows for albums?


----------



## stkim1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I did not know Photobucket allows you to create an album so I just quickly glanced over it.

My idea is kind of opposite to what Photobucket does. It let you create albums and organize photos into the albums for upload and share with the world. What I am trying is to package selected photos and to show few selected people only. Rest of the world cannot even see them at all. 

I might be missing out something. I will play with Photobucket app to find out what they have.

Thanks for the tip.

P.S.
Photobucket on iTunes. : http://itunes.apple.com/app/photobucket-for-ipad/id364019193?mt=8

P.P.S
Photobucket allows you to create a private album with password protection. That is cool!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

stkim1 said:


> I did not know Photobucket allows you to create an album so I just quickly glanced over it.
> 
> My idea is kind of opposite to what Photobucket does. It let you create albums and organize photos into the albums for upload and share with the world. What I am trying is to package selected photos and to show few selected people only. Rest of the world cannot even see them at all.



Yes you can set the folder options on each folder in photobucket too


----------

